

Googlebot Mobile - antoviaque
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2011/12/introducing-smartphone-googlebot-mobile.html

======
ceejayoz
Odd that it's posing as an iPhone rather than an Android device. Maybe it's
just enough sites having "iPhone sites".

